# A little Fur missing...



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello all :smile:!

I have not been here in a while and I have an interesting question for my fellow cat lovers! A few days ago I noticed that my cat has a small patch of fur missing below/beside her right eye. I know cats all generaly have thin hair between their eyes and their ears, but this is off to the side of her right eye only. It is very small, and it does not appear raw or scabby at all and she doesn't mind if I touch it. The skin looks compleatly normal from what I can tell and does not look raised or anything.

I did do an inspection on her for fleas and did not see anything, she has very white fur. She also is always constantly grooming and nibbling on her legs and licking her bottom, this has always been the case with her and I never thought anything of it. As for the fur missing, the spot on her face seems to be the only partialy bald spot she has at the moment. I was just wondering if it is normal for a cat to have fur go missing from time to time, possibly from over grooming or something? I have not made an appointment to see the vet as of yet since the issue has not become progressive at all and the skin looks as good as always. Have anyone of you ever have this problem? And any Ideas as to why the fur in that spot could have come out, and do will the fur grow back?

Also as a side note, she has not been outside in a very long while, as it is getting pretty cold out where we are. She stays in the house, I do have a small dog though but the dog has not shown any symptoms of fur loss or itchiness. Thanks in advance for any ideas. :smile:


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

My first thought is ringworm, although I've only dealt with it once and it was long ago. Is the patch circular?


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

The patch is more like an oval like shape. It is not compleatly without fur, just sparce as if it fell out or was broken off maybe. Would ringworm leave multiple patches? Or is it common to just have the one patch missing? It has been a few days since I noticed the fur missing, and no other areas on her body have formed but just the one spot.


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry for posting again... I was reading up on ringworm and it was saying that is would be possible to pull the fur out at the edges of the patch and the fur would easily come out. I tried it out but no fur came out, she didn't like that too much and gave me a swat to the head lol! Just thought it would help to have some more information. :wink:


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

I will try to get a picture of it. She is a major groomer, and it is in a spot where her paw can groom. It could be possible she rubbed her cheek on something, as she is always rubbing on me or the window when she sees me outside and bumps her head off the blinds and stuff. She plays alot too and goes flying all over the place. she jumps over the baby gate and into her room onto the scratch post and goes quite crazy when she is all playful, so I wonder too if she rubbed it off while playing or rubbing up on something. I will get a pic soon. Could someone please tell me how to post one again.


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

I took the cat to the vet this morning. Nothing showed up under the black light so they took a hair sample to send off for testing. Now her spot is even more balder lol. I hope the test is negative. I will keep you all posted on the results.


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh just wanted to know... does anyone know how long it will take before her fur will grow back on her face? Or will she be stuck with her new look?


----------



## Tippy (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a pic from yesterday before the vet plucked out the hairs. Its balder now. They sent off the hair to be tested for ringworm, the wood lamp did not show anything when the fur was viewed under it. I am totaly freaked out about the possibility of ringworm as I have never had it before with myself or any of my other pets. I get itchy just thinking about it. I hope it is negative because I have heard it can be a hard thing to get rid of. That and my cat doesn't let me clip her nails, and I can't see her letting me bathe her. I am keeping my fingers crosssed that all will be okay. That's all I can do for now. The vet said to not bother quarentining her as of now until we get the results, but I am afraid if she is a carrier then my dog and myself and husband could all be exposed to this. What do you guys think I should do?? Should I quarentine anyway or wait it out? It's been about a week since I noticed the one patch of fur missing, and no other has shown up yet, does ringworm progress rapidly? Thanks everyone for helping me, it is very comforting to have someone to talk to about all this.


----------

